# Outside the norm decoy manufacturers



## cutt-em (Feb 13, 2008)

Can you guys tell me about any other decoy manufacturers outside of - Avery, Bigfoot, FA, Dave Smith, and Hard Core.

Looking for fullbody goose, and duck manufacturers.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Drop Zone's, Full Curl, Dakota Decoys


----------



## cutt-em (Feb 13, 2008)

What are your thoughts on them? Out of the three mentioned which would you prefer?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm a Dakota Decoys guy but then again I could be a little biased 8)


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I would try Dakota Decoys, I really like them a lot. They will definetly kill geese.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Count another for Dakota. Their dekes look and feel good. And all the e-mails I've pestered them with have been politely and personally answered. None of those pre-made "sorry, we don't care" automatic e-mails.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I was just wondering what the webmail address for dakota decoys was? I couldn't find it on google?

Thanks


----------



## cutt-em (Feb 13, 2008)

www.dakotadecoy.com


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Did buy some Greenheads and some G&H. Dont use Greenheads anymore, since the paint began to come of same year ive bought them. Well for the G&H`s , ive bought 4 times since the first shipment. They are totally indistrucktable and their paint stays where it should. Not so detailed thou, but when a goose is so close it can notice details, its to late for it.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Dakota Decoys are gonna be ranked right up there with the avery, big foot, and FA this fall. DD are your best bet!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

If you wanna hunt over plastics for some unknown reason.....

Full Curls....BAR NONE.

These decoys are the real deal. Flocked heads and A$$es, great keels, paint etc.

Spendy but worth it. :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a shot of the Dropzones with some geese sitting in them.


----------

